# Halle Berry in Bikini @ her 45th birthday party on the beach in Malibu 14.08.2011 (125x) Update 4



## Mandalorianer (15 Aug. 2011)

Upload Image to TurboImageHost.com​


----------



## Mandalorianer (15 Aug. 2011)

*Halle Berry in Bikini @ her 45th birthday party on the beach in Malibu 14.08.2011 (13x) Update*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Punisher (15 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Halle Berry in Bikini @ her 45th birthday party on the beach in Malibu 14.08.2011 (24x) Update*

affentittengeil


----------



## Mandalorianer (15 Aug. 2011)

*Halle Berry in Bikini @ her 45th birthday party on the beach in Malibu 14.08.2011 (8x) Update 2*



 

 


 

 

 

 

 


Upload Image to TurboImageHost.com​


----------



## [email protected] (15 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Halle Berry in Bikini @ her 45th birthday party on the beach in Malibu 14.08.2011 (32x) Update 2*

Mannoman, sie sieht immer noch knackig und scharf aus :drip:


----------



## Dimi (15 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Halle Berry in Bikini @ her 45th birthday party on the beach in Malibu 14.08.2011 (32x) Update 2*

gut!


----------



## fritz fischer (15 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Halle Berry in Bikini @ her 45th birthday party on the beach in Malibu 14.08.2011 (32x) Update 2*

Hammer!!!!!


----------



## Chamser81 (15 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Halle Berry in Bikini @ her 45th birthday party on the beach in Malibu 14.08.2011 (32x) Update 2*

Die Halle hat einen wahnsinnig geilen Körper. Dafür würden die allermeisten Frauen in den 30ern als auch 20ern ihre Seele verkaufen!


----------



## scarface327 (15 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Halle Berry in Bikini @ her 45th birthday party on the beach in Malibu 14.08.2011 (32x) Update 2*

Vielen Dank für die tollen Bilder


----------



## Dana k silva (15 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Halle Berry in Bikini @ her 45th birthday party on the beach in Malibu 14.08.2011 (32x) Update 2*

Thanks for Halle!


----------



## BlueLynne (15 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Halle Berry in Bikini @ her 45th birthday party on the beach in Malibu 14.08.2011 (32x) Update 2*

knackig mit ihrer samtenen Haut, toll :thx:


----------



## Mandalorianer (15 Aug. 2011)

*Halle Berry in Bikini @ her 45th birthday party on the beach in Malibu 14.08.2011 (24x) Update 3*



 

 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​

thx to Tikipeter


----------



## HazelEyesFan (16 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Halle Berry in Bikini @ her 45th birthday party on the beach in Malibu 14.08.2011 (56x) Update 3*

Thanks for Halle.


----------



## Zwiwwel (16 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Halle Berry in Bikini @ her 45th birthday party on the beach in Malibu 14.08.2011 (56x) Update 3*

eine hammer frau


----------



## peter187 (16 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Halle Berry in Bikini @ her 45th birthday party on the beach in Malibu 14.08.2011 (56x) Update 3*

nice


----------



## lama (16 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Halle Berry in Bikini @ her 45th birthday party on the beach in Malibu 14.08.2011 (56x) Update 3*

Vielen Dank für die schönen Bilder!:thumbup:


----------



## nextway (16 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Halle Berry in Bikini @ her 45th birthday party on the beach in Malibu 14.08.2011 (56x) Update 3*

hot


----------



## prediter (16 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Halle Berry in Bikini @ her 45th birthday party on the beach in Malibu 14.08.2011 (56x) Update 3*

richtig heiß die gute danke an alle die hier gepostet haben!


----------



## zebra (16 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Halle Berry in Bikini @ her 45th birthday party on the beach in Malibu 14.08.2011 (56x) Update 3*

wie kann man nur so gut aussehen und das mit 45! wahnsinn


----------



## Dana k silva (16 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Halle Berry in Bikini @ her 45th birthday party on the beach in Malibu 14.08.2011 (56x) Update 3*

Danke for Halle!


----------



## Mandalorianer (18 Aug. 2011)

*Halle Berry in Bikini @ her 45th birthday party on the beach in Malibu 14.08.2011 (69x) Update 4*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## joergi (20 Aug. 2011)

SuperBildertolleParty, dawäre mann gerne dabei gewesen


----------



## skillest (20 Aug. 2011)

Vielen dank für die tollen Bilder!


----------



## roscoe1 (21 Aug. 2011)

Oh.. my.. god.. Am I dreaming?


----------



## DonEnrico (22 Aug. 2011)

Halle ist super, danke schön!


----------



## Diefi (22 Aug. 2011)

WOW ...echt tolle Fotos... Danke!!!!


----------



## toob1994 (1 Sep. 2011)

very nice! thx


----------



## DonEnrico (2 Sep. 2011)

Danke für den Nachschlag mit so vielen tollen Bildern der heißen, wunderschönen Halle!!


----------



## Q (5 Sep. 2011)

Lieber würzig mit 45 als ranzig mit 25 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 45.sten  irre in Form


----------



## g83 (6 März 2013)

*AW: Halle Berry in Bikini @ her 45th birthday party on the beach in Malibu 14.08.2011 (24x) Update 3*

ohmein gott ist die halle perfekt


----------



## emal110 (6 März 2013)

Bombe die Frau !!!


----------



## Derausdemdorf (6 März 2013)

Sie ist für 45 aber auch noch gut in Schuß


----------



## nyc1985 (24 Apr. 2013)

Die Frau is doch nicht 45?! Schärfstens! :thx:


----------



## Harry4 (25 Apr. 2013)

Ich will auch mitspielen..... tolle Bilder


----------



## looser24 (25 Apr. 2013)

Halle ist unglaublich schön. danke


----------



## 307898X2 (7 Dez. 2015)

*AW: Halle Berry in Bikini @ her 45th birthday party on the beach in Malibu 14.08.2011 (24x) Update*



Punisher schrieb:


> affentittengeil



ja:WOW:


----------



## 307898X2 (7 Dez. 2015)

warum hat die im schwarzen top noch nen bh an:angry: die möpse von halle sind klasse


----------

